# Corsa VXR protected with Zymol Vintage and Swissvax Crystal Rock



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

Hi :wave:

Had a couple of days off work last week and decided to make the most of the nice weather we had and have a bit of a session with the VXR stretched out over 2 days, inbetween doing bits and curing etc I had a storage sort out so had a detailing productive few days :lol:

Started off with Auto Finesse Citrus Power as pre-wash, Megs APC on all plastics rubbers, door shuts, badges etc and Megs degreaser on the tyres.


IMG_0701 by lupostef, on Flickr


IMG_0702 by lupostef, on Flickr


IMG_0703 by lupostef, on Flickr


IMG_0704 by lupostef, on Flickr


IMG_0705 by lupostef, on Flickr

Washed using Auto Finesse Lather, rinsed off and dried using CG Wooly Mammoth.

Went inside to grab the keys and swap the cars in the garage over so I could get the car out the sun for polishing and work under some lighting only to discover this ....


IMG_0714 by lupostef, on Flickr

If I'd have found the little  that curled it out I would have returned the favour :devil: So back out side for another wash :lol:

Now my car was poo free I could crack on with the polishing. Car had been properly decontaminated and corrected not so long ago so didn't need any repeat procedures, was quite impressed just to see the odd little mark under halogen inspection from the last 5 months washing, considering how soft I find the paint my wash techniques must be working :thumb: 
Taking all this into account nothing over abraisive was required, I opted for Auto Finesse Rejuvinate and blue CG Hexlogic pad, really like this combo works very well, minor bit of bite to nip out any light swirls, marks and marring and some decent cleansing at the same time for the best base for the LSP's.


IMG_0716 by lupostef, on Flickr


IMG_0717 by lupostef, on Flickr

A few pics of the car finish after each panel, such a rewarding colour to work with my car...


IMG_0721 by lupostef, on Flickr


IMG_0722 by lupostef, on Flickr


IMG_0724 by lupostef, on Flickr


IMG_0724 by lupostef, on Flickr


IMG_0725 by lupostef, on Flickr


IMG_0726 by lupostef, on Flickr


IMG_0727 by lupostef, on Flickr

Now everything was properly prepped I wanted to try out two of the big guns against each other to gather a few personal opinions on performance :thumb: 
So I applied Zymol Vintage and Swissvax Crystal Rock as follows:

50/50 on the bonnet 
Vintage on the roof 
Vintage on the boot
Crystal Rock on the rear bumper
Vintage on the front bumper
Crystal rock on right wing, door and rear quater
Vintage on left wing, door and rear quater.


IMG_0728 by lupostef, on Flickr


IMG_0729 by lupostef, on Flickr


IMG_0730 by lupostef, on Flickr

Both curing ...


IMG_0731 by lupostef, on Flickr


IMG_0732 by lupostef, on Flickr


IMG_0733 by lupostef, on Flickr

I've used Vintage a fair few times now and always applied to the whole car and then remove straight after all panels are applied, I'd heard people say they had left it over night so I took the risk and did just this with both ZV and CR. Came back the next morning to the car to buff off and came off a breeze :argie: left it a few hours and then applied another coat of both in the same way. Final pictures at the end .

Next up I polished door shuts etc with Auto Finesse Triple, the alloy inserts polished with Zeppelin Duo and then waxed with Zymol Vintage :thumb: A little over the top for door shuts maybe :lol:


IMG_0759 by lupostef, on Flickr


IMG_0760 by lupostef, on Flickr


IMG_0761 by lupostef, on Flickr


IMG_0762 by lupostef, on Flickr

Applied 2 coats of Auto Finesse Satin to the tyres and then purchased 4 new ones the day after :lol: just doesn't feel right not doing then .


IMG_0779 by lupostef, on Flickr

Windows done inside and out with Dodo Clearly Menthol


IMG_0783 by lupostef, on Flickr

Next up was the engine bay which was relatively clean as done about 4-5 months ago so just opted for cleaning by hand with various brushed and Megs APC. For protection I went for Aerospace 303.


IMG_0767 by lupostef, on Flickr

The underside of the bonnet really did need some treatment so gave it a clean with Megs APC and hand polished with Auto Finesse Triple

50/50 ...


IMG_0771 by lupostef, on Flickr

Really happy with the result looks 100 times better under there .

Next on the agenda was the interior, hoovered out everywhere floors, mats, boot etc.

Treated the leather all round to some Auto Finesse Hide


IMG_0780 by lupostef, on Flickr

Auto Finesse Spritz for the everything and anything plastic or rubber inside.


IMG_0782 by lupostef, on Flickr

For some fragerance finished off with CG Watermelon


IMG_0787 by lupostef, on Flickr

All looking a bit fresher again


IMG_0785 by lupostef, on Flickr

Gave the whole car a final wipedown again to make sure everything was removed and no gassing had taken place.


IMG_0786 by lupostef, on Flickr

And for some final results in various locations :lol:


IMG_0788 by lupostef, on Flickr


IMG_0789 by lupostef, on Flickr


IMG_0790 by lupostef, on Flickr


IMG_0791 by lupostef, on Flickr


IMG_0792 by lupostef, on Flickr


IMG_0793 by lupostef, on Flickr


IMG_0794 by lupostef, on Flickr


IMG_0795 by lupostef, on Flickr

Can really notice where the Vauxhall badge was here must have caught some odd light as I've never noticed it like that before, can slightly see it under halogens. This picture has really wound me up so looking to get a Vauxhall badge carbon skinned to go back on :lol:


IMG_0796 by lupostef, on Flickr


IMG_0797 by lupostef, on Flickr


IMG_0798 by lupostef, on Flickr

Someone having a look saying what a shiny car, more like what is that sad little  doing taking pictures for :lol:


IMG_0799 by lupostef, on Flickr


IMG_0800 by lupostef, on Flickr


IMG_0801 by lupostef, on Flickr


IMG_0802 by lupostef, on Flickr


IMG_0803 by lupostef, on Flickr


IMG_0804 by lupostef, on Flickr


IMG_0805 by lupostef, on Flickr

Overall really happy with the results 

Comment etc welcome.

Going to book the wheels in to be re-furbed tomorrow not 100% sure on what colour to go for Black with blue flake, or gunmetal flake. Or Anthracite 

Thanks for taking the time to read if you got this far 
Stef :wave:


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Very nice mate.

Re the badge on rear, you need to keep machining it til it's gone.


----------



## sladey (Jul 28, 2012)

Looks AMAZING!!!


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

Car looks amazing,great work stef!


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

AaronGTi said:


> Very nice mate.
> 
> Re the badge on rear, you need to keep machining it til it's gone.


Cheers pal
It's the paint faded under the clearcoat mate, that could make it slightly worse :lol:


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

Looking very slick Stef :thumb:


----------



## N8KOW (Aug 24, 2007)

OEM refurb with gunmetal will look good, nice work, might try out that AF Tripple, looks really good!


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

slrestoration said:


> Looking very slick Stef :thumb:


Cheers mate, must be down to the bloke that supplied the CR :lol:


----------



## bigslippy (Sep 19, 2010)

Credit to you Stef , the car looks stunning:argie:


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Nice work. Dripping wet


----------



## Grommit (May 3, 2011)

Looks epic dude! You're right, it's a great colour to work with and gives back too.


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

Who's added the "wheres carina" tag? :lol: :lol:


----------



## Grommit (May 3, 2011)

Lupostef said:


> Who's added the "wheres carina" tag? :lol: :lol:


Don't know dude?.......


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Looks good mate :thumb:


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

Nice stef.


----------



## adlem (Jul 6, 2008)

Stunning condition! A real credit to you :thumb:


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

You don't half know how to look after a car my man. Looking spot on, cracking job.


----------



## Godderz23 (Jul 19, 2010)

Looks great Stef, love the vxr's.


----------



## Otter Smacker (Jun 19, 2012)

The work done looks fantastic, Lupostef! Have a right soft spot for these Corsa VXR's too:driver:


----------



## alfajim (May 4, 2011)

love it.


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

Grommit said:


> Don't know dude?.......


Yer yer :lol:



DMH-01 said:


> Looks good mate :thumb:





Zetec-al said:


> Nice stef.





Soul Hudson said:


> You don't half know how to look after a car my man. Looking spot on, cracking job.


Cheers, still so much to learn and buy though :lol:


adlem said:


> Stunning condition! A real credit to you :thumb:





Godderz23 said:


> Looks great Stef, love the vxr's.





Otter Smacker said:


> The work done looks fantastic, Lupostef! Have a right soft spot for these Corsa VXR's too:driver:


Cheers for all the comment fella's


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Fantastic finish:thumb:


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

Cheers pal .


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

Just got a couple of beading pictures in the rain at work :argie: will stick them up when I get 5 minutes


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Looks mega Stef! Keep the wheels standard colour mate, really compliments the blue!


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Absolutely love these cars!! 

Cracking job beautiful colour too


----------



## Damien (May 8, 2011)

Lupostef said:


> Just got a couple of beading pictures in the rain at work :argie: will stick them up when I get 5 minutes


Oh yes please! Beading! :argie:

Lovely car you have and such a great colour. It's a credit to you. :thumb:


----------



## N8KOW (Aug 24, 2007)

How are you getting on with the different LSP's on different parts of the car? You noticing any difference? Do you feel the big name waxes justify their price tag?


----------



## ITSonlyREECE (Jun 10, 2012)

I can remember you posting up a detailing session on the Corsa with a 350z and my jaw dropped...it's happened again! I've never seen a cleaner VXR!

Well done!


----------



## Barny (Aug 1, 2012)

Looks cracking!
We should get together for some pictures when the merc turns up in September. All my stuff is AF too.
I'm only up the road in egham, maybe even sort a little meet


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

Damien said:


> Oh yes please! Beading! :argie:
> 
> Lovely car you have and such a great colour. It's a credit to you. :thumb:


I'll get them up today .



N8KOW said:


> How are you getting on with the different LSP's on different parts of the car? You noticing any difference? Do you feel the big name waxes justify their price tag?


Nothing in terms of look, a few differences in application. The real difference is what wax's look like 3-4 months down the line and a lot I have used still look absolutely stunning :argie: although a wax at £800 doesn't mean it's 16x better than a wax at £50 it's all marketing, collection and exclusiveness :thumb:
I won't say too much more as I'm planning a wax test similar to before but with a lot more high end and boutique wax's I've collected .



ITSonlyREECE said:


> I can remember you posting up a detailing session on the Corsa with a 350z and my jaw dropped...it's happened again! I've never seen a cleaner VXR!
> 
> That was mine in deed mate, thanks for the kind words it is a clean little beast and gets te very best of products applied . Spoilt!!!
> 
> ...





Barny said:


> Looks cracking!
> We should get together for some pictures when the merc turns up in September. All my stuff is AF too.
> I'm only up the road in egham, maybe even sort a little meet


Sounds good pal, not a clue where Egham is though :lol:


----------



## Barny (Aug 1, 2012)

Sorry got you mixed up with another corsa. Too much smoking crack I guess. 
Egham is a little town next to Staines funnily enough, you must have heard of Staines from looking at your Ali G pic. 
Essex isn't all that far really, about an hour. 
Keep up the good work and I'll think of a good place for a meet.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

The whole car is looking wet, very nice pictures plus great writeup from yourself :thumb:


----------



## Jacktdi (Oct 21, 2010)

Looks great, nice rewarding colour to work on.


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

A few beading pics as promised :thumb:


IMG_0809 by lupostef, on Flickr

BIG BEADS!


IMG_0810 by lupostef, on Flickr


IMG_0811 by lupostef, on Flickr

And my favourite picture 


IMG_0812 by lupostef, on Flickr

Been watching the rediculously heavy rain out of the window this morning and yesterday evening (like the sado that I am) :lol:. The beading and sheeting is amazing, Gtech G1 on the windows and SV CR/ Vintage on the paint for hours of rain entertainment :lol:


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

Wheels went in for they're refurb today . Can't wait to get it back! 
!Expect pictures Friday .


----------

